# Life Partner Permit



## Dalex5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am a SA citizen and my boyfriend and i are planning to move back to Cape Town. We have read up on the life partner visa and we are sure we fulfill the requirements but now we have the problem of applying. We are currently in Dubai and the Consulate told me that they do not offer that service of LPP in Dubai and that my boyfriend will have to apply for tourist visa and then apply for LPP in SA when we arrive? Is this even possible? And where else is it possible to apply? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Dalex5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a SA citizen and my boyfriend and i are planning to move back to Cape Town. We have read up on the life partner visa and we are sure we fulfill the requirements but now we have the problem of applying. We are currently in Dubai and the Consulate told me that they do not offer that service of LPP in Dubai and that my boyfriend will have to apply for tourist visa and then apply for LPP in SA when we arrive? Is this even possible? And where else is it possible to apply?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hello some Consulates don't call it the LPP but call it a Relatives Permit. Perhaps call them back and ask if they offer that one. I know you can apply for the LPP in S.A. but it will take a lot longer if you apply in S.A. it's much faster if you can apply out of the country.


----------



## Dalex5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks so much. Have doubled check and out of Dubai they no not offer such option as technically its illegal to live with a "partner" - you need to be married.

I have been reading and some people say the process is so easy and others seem to have a hell of a time - is it worth paying a migration agency to sort everything for us and submit it on our behalf especially as otherwise we will have to wait until we get to SA to do it, and i read that they may be changing the law regarding applying within SA. Is this true?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Dalex5 said:


> Thanks so much. Have doubled check and out of Dubai they no not offer such option as technically its illegal to live with a "partner" - you need to be married.
> 
> I have been reading and some people say the process is so easy and others seem to have a hell of a time - is it worth paying a migration agency to sort everything for us and submit it on our behalf especially as otherwise we will have to wait until we get to SA to do it, and i read that they may be changing the law regarding applying within SA. Is this true?


Hi there, if you are going to get help with your application my advise is to go with an immigration lawyer rather than a company. From experience you get better service for less money. 

Yes the law is going to change but noone knows when this is (possibly at the start of next year). When it comes into force a Spouse will no longer be allowed to enter SA on a visitors permit and then convert this permit to a TR or PR or any other permit but you will have to return to your home country and apply for your new permit from there. Saying that, as long as an application has been submitted it will be finalised so if you make an application before the law comes into force you would still be able to change the permit.


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, can you not use a visa company once you are in SA. I have come over on the 3 month tourist visa and applied from here through Global Visas. They are based here in SA (Cape Town) I have found the process fairly smooth so far (just waiting for the answer from the high court)


----------

